# paper mache



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

would it be ok to make fake rocks out of paper mache? i no some glues ect are bad for reptiles. any help advice?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

pva glue is safe and non toxic, but you would have to make sure the apint is also. they would be ok in a desert viv, but they would go mushy and mouldy in anywhere humid!

paint them in normal paint, then cover with a varnish IMO, it would give extra strength.

be alot cheaper tho, let us know how it goes: victory:


----------



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

it would be for a bearded dragon and leopard gecko vivs. thanks for the help and soon i will post some pics


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

The problem with PVA is that crickets will chew through it and burrow into your rocks, I learned from experience. 

Remember if the cricket eats it, so does your pet, lol and we can't be having that

Best way to avoid it is to get a low toxicity low odour clear matt varnish and put a few coats over the top once it's painted. It sets rock solid, and even the hardest of crickets won't get through that.


----------

